# sling question



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hopefully somebody can help me out here:

I recently got a new Ruger rifle and for the first time I got one with a sling mount. (9 years of carrying a .30/06 by hand was enough!) The other day I got out of the truck to walk to a calling spot and I noticed my sling was backwards. It turned out that my front swivel had come slightly unscrewed! I hand tightened it just enough (nervous about tightening it TOO much), and went on hunting. It hasn't acted up since but I am worried that I may have a defect on the gun. Like I said I am very new to slings so I was hoping someone may have had a similar experience. Should I bring my gun back in to Scheels where I bought it? Or is it not such a big deal? Any info will help. Thanks.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

i dont really think its that big of deal. i have slings on all of my guns and ive had backward slings before. depending on what kind of sling you got you should be able to turn it back around.


----------

